

How to know what Oracle will do with Java - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-know-what-oracle-will-do-with.html

======
rufius
I wish there was some way to stop posts from this blog showing up on my feed
>_<. grr...

~~~
justlearning
I commented about this blog couple of days back when this blog mentioned what
seemed "the most important question in a R&D interview" or some crap.

couldn't get thru half of it. This time I didn't even read it. Just want to
post this comment here, so many of us who read comments know NOT to click and
waste time!

~~~
rufius
True, though I can't see who posted the blog sadly from my Google Reader feed.
If I could, then I just wouldn't click them :(.

------
jrockway
Although I hate Java and would love to see it die a horribly painful death,
this article is just FUD.

Java is just a language, so if Oracle fucks it up, everyone can just stop
using Oracle's version. There is the "official" open-source version, and if
that is broken somehow (weird license?), then you can always use IBM's or
GNU's implementation. (gcj compiles every Java app I have ever used or written
just fine, so odds are it will work for you too.)

Nothing to worry about here, other than Java's usual inadequacies for serious
work ;)

